
Debunking the Stanford Prison Experiment - brohee
https://twitter.com/rcbregman/status/1159385858715324416
======
brohee
Past discussions referenced in the thread :

The Lifespan of a Lie – Why can’t we escape the Stanford Prison Experiment? :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17287319](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17287319)

Zimbardo’s Rebuttal Against Recent Criticisms of the Stanford Prison
Experiment :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17387601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17387601)

